
Pgweb – Web-based PostgreSQL database browser written in Go - philliphaydon
https://github.com/sosedoff/pgweb
======
cett
I'm a fan.

Currently using it in a simple setup. But I'm considering using it with an
auth backend to provide per user access to databases with the added advantage
of no VPN or local software (other than a browser) needed.

------
AstroJetson
Interesting idea, I need to look for a MySQL version.

